# Perfect timing



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

I caught my goat at the perfect time and it looks kinda funny. Try to put some picture where you caught your animal at the perfect time I would like to see.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This one came to mind...


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice that looks amazing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL silly critters!

These are my recent favorites

Dusty attacking Junior lol <don't let em' full ya, these guys are lushes!>









Dusty almost ran into a tree chasing after Junior LOL!!









I ♥ this one so much --- Dusty, Neddy and Lucky so happy to see me come into the woods 









My favorite family portrait so far:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are all so neat


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL silly critters!
> 
> These are my recent favorites
> 
> ...


I love those pictures I wish I had goats that cute.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure that it's really a case of perfect timing, but I think it's funny:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Linz! Now I have to find my pic of our Nubian/boer doe lol I love those kind of poses they always make me laugh!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

This was one of my favorite Perfect timings i did with my camera when i had Bambi and we got our new buck Kronk.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Not sure if you would call this perfect timing but...
And another pic of Miracle just being Miracle. And yes, that is my front door of the house and yes, my goat is in my house.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol funny pics!

I have to say Miracle is stunning! in that last pic she's like Nope, not gonna pose, not gonna do it nope! lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's another of my favorites. I miss these girls, they were characters! 
Sparkles and Lyrica --- Sparkles was determined that stump was hers and Lyrica obsessed lol


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Not a goat, but this is one of my favorite "perfect time" photos of my Dachshund, Nola, ever:


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

My miniature horse, Hondo, trying to get a taste of Hercules. Don't worry, no goats were harmed.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you Candice. And, she has quite the attitude to go with that too! lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Speaking of perfect timing, I have to show you guys this :laugh:
I recently adopted a kitten and she is such a ball of personality, and her and my poodle are best friends. She suckles the dog like shes her mother and they playfight 24/7.
Mum caught this photo of them just moment before they started rumbling and i think it looks like the kitten is telling off the dog for something!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! That is way too cute! There are so many captions that could be had for that one!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

"Listen dog! I told you not to interrupt my naps"


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Cute. The saying dogs and cats don't get along is so not true.


----------

